# Need ID for 3 plants.



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

1 -









2 -









3 -


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

The last one looks like one of the chain swords


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

hmm.. 1st and 2nd anyone?


----------

